
Show HN: Personal finance checkup webapp based on /r/personalfinance - afaqurk
http://afaqurk.github.io/personal-finance-checkup/
======
ocdtrekkie
I don't know if I'll ever trust the claim that something has no servers, but
entering fictional information is suitably workable to see that it's pretty
nifty. :)

